# Programmation iPhone, par où passer ?



## sw38 (18 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

Alors oui j'ai déjà fait quelques recherches mais rien qui n'ait répondu à ma question.

Je veux me lancer dans la programmation iPhone, alors je sais, la base c'est le C puis l'objective-C, j'ai vu les bases du C via le site du zéro (la première partie). Je me suis ensuite tourné vers le PDF "Become An Xcoder" pour voir l'objective-C. J'ai pensé le C ça ne servait à rien d'approfondir le C étant donné que l'objective-C c'est du C mais avec une syntaxe différente. 

Ma question est donc après ça dois-je encore approfondir l'objective-C avec une bouquin ou autres documents explicatif ? Ou puis-je aller directement sur le site "developer.apple.com" lire la documentation et même suivre ces vidéos "http://developer.apple.com/videos/iphone/" ? 
D'après ce site "http://www.avantpost.fr/?p=307" certaines vidéos seulement seraient utiles est-ce vrai ?

J'espère une réponse clair et précise, merci 

EDIT :
Une petite dernière question : quand je branche mon iPhone et que j'ouvre XCode il me propose de le mettre en mode développeur. Ca fait quoi de plus ce "mode" ? A noter j'ai pas encore donner les sous à Apple donc j'ai que XCode 3 et SDK 4.3.


----------



## boobool (19 Juin 2011)

As tu déjà programmer et si oui quel(s) langage(s) ?


----------



## sw38 (19 Juin 2011)

Je connais un peu le HTML et PHP même si c'est pas le même domaine, et j'ai fait du Visual Basic pendant un an, les bases (les conditions, les variables...).

Le C comme j'ai dit je connais les bases via le site du zéro c'est à dire les variables, récupérer saisis, les conditions, les boucles. J'ai aussi vu les fonctions (je crois qu'Apple appelle ça différemment ?).

Avec le PDF Become an XCoder j'ai revu un peu tout ça mais en condensé, et là j'suis entrain de voir l'interface GUI.

Donc oui j'ai un peu programer en VB, en faisant les tutos du site du zéro et Become an Xcoder j'ai du toucher un peu XCode. Donc oui je sais "coder" mais le basique encore.


----------



## ntx (19 Juin 2011)

HTML, tu oublies, c'est un autre monde.
VB, aussi, c'est pour les gamins 
PHP, c'est vaguement inspiré du C, mais la grammaire est vraiment trop laxiste. Ce n'est pas un bon exemple de langage rigoureux.

Donc, tu dois avant de te lancer dans Cocoa perfectionner ton C : utilisation des pointeurs, gestion de la mémoire. Et oui programmer ce n'est pas écrire une suite de for et de while.

Ensuite il va te falloir apprendre les bases de la *programmation orientée objet*. C'est une façon totalement différente de penser de la programmation procédurale du C. Pour cela, plonge toi dans la doc Obj-C d'Apple et fouille sur les sites web. Et au vue des questions déjà posées par d'autres novices en POO, cette maîtrise n'est pas anodine.


----------



## sw38 (19 Juin 2011)

Je sais que c'est pas facile  mais je m'y accroche et j'y tiens.  En tout cas merci de ta réponse.


----------



## lugdanum (19 Juin 2011)

Salut

Moi j'ai commencé avec les tutos de jKraft ici : http://www.jkraft.fr
et par celui-ci http://www.jkraft.fr/2009/02/26/tutorial-objective-c-xcode-et-interface-builder/

Ensuite tu as l'excellent forum ici : http://www.pommedev.com/

Ensuite, il faut persévérer et ne pas abandonner....

Bon courage....


----------



## boobool (19 Juin 2011)

> Je sais que c'est pas facile  mais je m'y accroche et j'y tiens.  En tout cas merci de ta réponse.


C'est pas forcément que ce n'est pas facile, c'est juste qu'il faut passé le temps à apprendre. 
Si tu veux un ordre d'idée en ce qui me concerne, je connais le minimum du C, correctement le C#, assez bien le php objet. Je suis en train de me mettre à XCode et en une journée j'arrive a faire un truc basique du style calculette :mouais: et je commence a m'y retrouvé dans la base de XCode, et, je suis plutôt moue du cerveau...


----------



## sw38 (19 Juin 2011)

Ouais faut s accrocher. Et quelqu'un sait ce qu'apporte le mode "développeur" à mon iPhone ?


----------



## ptinoel (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

J'ai fais de la POO (Java, php), du C++, du C et de l'assembleur :beurk:, Cela peut-il m'aider  programmer pour iPhone ??

Ah et du Cobol (vaste blague)...

J'aimerai programmer pour iPhone. Ça peut être très intéressant !

Ptinoel


----------



## Larme (20 Juin 2011)

Tu n´inclus pas le C++ dans la POO ?
Oui, la programmation orientée objet va t´aider.
En théorie, il te manque juste la syntaxe et la main sur tout ce Cocoa et Cie...


----------



## ptinoel (20 Juin 2011)

En C++ on a juste fait du mode console et un peu de SDL.
J'ai commencé à tout apprendre l'année dernière, bien obligé puisque je fais un DUT informatique ^^


----------



## ntx (22 Juin 2011)

ptinoel a dit:


> Ça peut être très intéressant !


Ou bien sûr, mais ça ne fait pas tout car le problème n'est pas la maîtrise de l'Obj-C mais la compréhension de la façon de fonctionner de Cocoa.


----------



## sw38 (23 Juin 2011)

quelqu'un sait ce qu'apporte le mode "développeur" à mon iPhone ? C est Xcode qui le propose quand je branche mon iPhone.


----------



## JaiLaTine (23 Juin 2011)

sw38 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Alors oui j'ai déjà fait quelques recherches mais rien qui n'ait répondu à ma question.
> 
> ...



Un site que pourra t'être utile : http://www.ipup.fr/tutoriels.php

Ce site présente des tutos pour l'iphone de plus en plus complexes rien de mieux pour s'ameliorer


----------



## monsieur_paul (28 Juin 2011)

sw38 a dit:


> quelqu'un sait ce qu'apporte le mode "développeur" à mon iPhone ? C est Xcode qui le propose quand je branche mon iPhone.



Le mode développeur te permet d'installer tes propres applis sur ton iPhone. C'est nécessaire si tu veux développer pour iOS. Idéalement, essaies de mettre la main sur un autre iPhone (un 3 GS) ou un iPod touch 3e Génération comme appareil de test.
Si tu lis l'anglais, je te conseille les livres d'Aaron Hillegass sur Cocoa et Cocoa Touch qui sont vraiment trés bons. Celui sur la programmation sur Mac existe aussi en français.


----------



## sw38 (29 Juin 2011)

D'ac, merci beaucoup.
Pourquoi tu me conseille de prendre un 3Gs ou un iTouch 3 plutôt qu'un iPhone 4 ou iTouch 4 ?


----------



## Rez2a (30 Juin 2011)

Je ne peux pas répondre à sa place, mais je te donnerais le même conseil car :
1/ ce sont des appareils que tu touches à moins cher qu'un iPhone 4 ou iPod Touch G4 ;
2/ si tu comptes installer des bêtas d'iOS et autres trucs joyeux, d'expérience il vaut mieux le faire sur un appareil qui n'est pas celui que tu utilises pour tes applis en prod ni pour ton utilisation perso/pro (les bêtas font parfois assez mal, genre l'autonomie qui descend à une demi-journée ou le transfert de contenu de l'iPhone rendu difficile entre deux bêtas, comme on a eu le cas pour iOS 5 bêta 2 récemment) ;
3/ une grande partie du parc de devices iOS est encore sur 3GS/iPod Touch G3 (voire iPhone 3G/iPod Touch G2), quand tu développes une appli il vaut mieux faire ton possible pour qu'elle tourne le plus efficacement possible sur les appareils de génération antérieure à la dernière, plutôt que de t'arrêter au fait qu'elle tourne de façon fluide sur ton iPhone 4, si ça se trouve c'est un calvaire à utiliser sur 3GS (là aussi c'est d'expérience ).


----------



## sw38 (30 Juin 2011)

D'accord. Ca m'éclaire un peu. Au moins je sais pourquoi il est préférable d'avoir une 3ème génération.


----------



## Sethii (6 Juillet 2011)

Je me permets de détourner ce sujet pour y poser ma question.

Je souhaiterais écrire un éditeur de texte, genre TextEdit / Notepad.

J'ai déjà fait ce genre de choses dans le monde Windows (via des objets RTF de mémoire).

Ma question : Cela vous parait-il à la portée d'un début en Cocoa ?

J'ai cherché un exemple proche, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Quelqu'un aurait un p'tit quelque chose sous la main ?

D'avance merci.

Sethy


----------



## Céroce (7 Juillet 2011)

Oui, c'est abordable par un débutant en Cocoa, parce que NSTextView fait quasiment tout toute seule. 
De fait, l'intérêt même de programmer ce genre de choses n'est pas très grand, quoique ça permet de découvrir l'architecture des documents et comment fonctionne la sauvegarde.


----------



## ntx (7 Juillet 2011)

Apple avait mis en ligne il y a quelque temps un tutoriel pour faire un éditeur de texte sans taper une ligne de code. Encore faut-il comprendre les bindings :rateau:


----------

